# Really Old Kefir



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

i make raw milk kefir, and just discovered a jar in the back of the refrigerator that's nearly three months old. It looks great when I shake it (was a little separated). It smells and tastes very strong. Could I add a little at a time to smoothies or in cooking, or should I toss it? 
Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Definitely strain out the kefir Grains and toss the kefir milk. I wouldn't want to use it. My sister has done that before and the grains were fine.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi! Thanks for the suggestion. Sorry about the delay in getting back here. The grains were already strained, so I offered the kefir to my dog. She loved it and was fine. Thanks!


----------

